# Best ways to quit smoking



## Hooked (15/1/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...urce=nl&utm_medium=news&utm_campaign=nid-9550
13 Jan. 2021


"Dr Jamie Hartmann-Boyce, managing editor of Cochrane Tobacco Addiction Group and senior research fellow of the University of Oxford, will be discussing the science behind the most common and most successful ways of quitting smoking for good.

*The talk will be streamed live on YouTube. It takes place on Friday 15th January, between 12:45 pm - 1:15 pm.*


It is anticipated that Dr Hartmann-Boyce’s talk will include positive statements about vaping. She spoke out about the impact of negative stories in the media back in 2016 [link]. During the same year, she led the group that produced the Cochrane Review update stating: “_There's not much debate on whether e-cigarettes are a better alternative for smokers than traditional tobacco_” and found that vaping worked as an option for smokers [link]..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (15/1/21)

Only one way. Vaping. Done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------

